# Regards from Chrose



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Just wanted to let people know who we're around when Chrose was a key player on cheftalk that he sends his regards and is doing much better.He had a great summer and is actually coaching ice hockey 

He wanted me to say hi to everyone and he sends Momoreg a big smootch  

hopefully we will hear from our dear friend soon
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks for the update, cc. I was wondering about him. Did you get an email from him? How come he hasn't been around?

Smooches right back to ya, chrose!! 

[ October 07, 2001: Message edited by: momoreg ]


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I have been thinking about Chrose a lot over the past several days, and wondering how he is. I was new when he was posting, but he suddenly wasn't posting anymore. Does anyone know how he is healthwise? If I am remembering correctly he had a heart attack?

[ October 07, 2001: Message edited by: Pastachef ]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear pastachef,

He is coming along well.
Working out and eating better.
cc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hi Kids!!!
I hope everyone is in good health and spirits all things considered. As some of you may know, last Dec. I was involved in a fight with Julia Child and Jacques Pepin at an undisclosed food show taping. Julia and I were arguing over the proper method of boiling water. Jacques came over and added his 2 cents worth. I don't speak French and so I figured he was insulting me. After arguing back and forth in a variety of languages and culinary terms Julia apparently had enough and grabbed a Calphenon Sautoir and deboned my skull while Jacques held my arms behind my back. The last thing I remember seeing before I went out was some redheaded guy with a ponytail and beard wearing shorts and clogs doing some weird dance with a bottle of Olive Oil and a huge chunk of Parmesan. Since then my memory and concentration have been a bit off. (Those of you that were around and know what actually happened, well let's just leave me with my memories )
Actually the part that is true is that these days I find my energies and concentration abilities much more scattered than ever before. I am concentrating on relearning my old profession in electrical engineering and it's a slow difficult road. On the other hand my cholesterol, hdl,ldl triglycerides etc are better then they ever have been before!!!! I've lost 18 lbs. since January and 10 of those since June. I am working out aerobicly 3-5 times a week and skate and play hockey with my son a few times a week as weather and space permit us. Since we last spoke my son had taken up an interest in playing goalie in Ice Hockey and so my energies were devoted to learning the position and making contacts in the game. I had hoped to start playing again my self but my doctors have said no %#$%[email protected] way!!! 
That doesn't mean I am done!!! I still have hopes that next year I can play again. But because of this knowledge seeking I must admit I was cheating on you all and seeing another Bulletin Board. The Goalie Doctor at Miller Hockey BB. A bunch of very nice people who gladly accepted me as did all of you. So that's where I've been. Working on cooking contests where I can and reading up when I am able. It's still a long raod I have ahead of me but all is well. I just, as I said have scattered energies and concentration problems so I will pop in and out here and there. I'm glad to see that all appears to be well. I haven't searched about how the WTC tragedy may have affected ChefTalk as I'm afraid to find anything I don't want to hear. So I hope all is well all things considered.
Mo, I haven't forgotten you. I'll get you those pics of my wedding cake soon. Hope you and your feet are happy as well.
Talk to you all soon.
Love ya   
Chrose
BTW I am now acting as Coach for the Rochester Diablos adult Ice Hockey (the Webster Team) "The team with a great future behind us"! Read about us at www.diabloshockey.com

[ October 07, 2001: Message edited by: chrose ]


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Great to hear from you Chrose. that's a great team site you've got there.
regards,
Jeff


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's really good to hear from you, Chrose, especially that your sense of humor and the absurd are as refined as ever! Don't be a stranger, friend. Let's hear from you again soon.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Whew, what a horrible beast that Julia is!!  

I am glad you're well, and becoming healthier. Yes, I'm still waiting for the wedding cake pics, but I'm being patient.  

Chrose, I thought you had to take a pilgrimage this way. Did you ever end up taking it, or is it still a possibility? 

The feet are happy...thanks for the well wishes for them. Lots of other wonderful things going on here. 

Please stop by again soon. It was great hearing from you!!!  And keep up the progress.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hiya Mich,
We had hoped this summer as you know to visit my cousin in Cromwell and take a visit to all of you. Unfortunately we discovered an awful truth this first full summer of ours up here. And that is that since my wife went to work for the school system, that when she is off for the summer, so is everyone else. This includes teachers, college students, high school students. With my son out of school she had to get a job that fell within certain criteria. Unfortunatly that didn't happen so we had to go with my salary. And of course drs. visits, rehab etc just depleted our savings so we ended up doing nothing that we had planned. It was a relativly boring and fast summer. But we're both working again and things are looking ok. My son is looking forward to our annual Xmas eve dinner that has become a tradition for us. Candlelight dinner with classical French Cooking. He felt cheated last year,as I wasn't up to the task! As he put it "Yeah you cheated us out of Christmas dinner when you spazzed out"! So this year he is expecting something with Duck and Truffles. 
I still have hopes that we'll get out one day, and of course you're always welcome here if you ever get up to this area.
We'll tawk more.
Chrose


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Hello Chrose, It's good to see you online. Kitchen work is extremely stressful, but I think after reading your posts way back, I have forced myself to relax a little mentally and have developed an easier attitude about it. You've been through a lot! You sound wonderful now. I had two mini strokes. During the first one I temporarily went blind in one eye. It wasn'e a week later when I was back on my ice skates. People jumped all over me, but I told them that if I must die I will do it by living the way I want to. Of course, that was two years ago. Bones can age a lot in two years. LOL! I especially want to say thanks about the warning not to take my job so seriously. Not to me personally, but the message was in your posts for all. Stay well


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Nice to see you again Chrose. 


Just thinking about your Chrsitmas dinner makes me hungry. There is nothing I like more than duck.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks gang,
Pasta I'm glad I could offer a word or two. I always remember a saying I heard in high school that's never left me. It goes *"Never fret your gizzard over things uncontrollable, for a fretted gizzard soon discombobulates!* Often times I would act like my father in the kitchen. A perfectionist with high expectations and sometimes a little too overbearing. I had a cook tell me one time that he liked my partner better than me because he was less overbearing than I was. How could that be? I worked for the worlds biggest A-Hole! There's no way I could be construed as overbearing. Well I took that to heart and just tried to keep an eye on it, and I was able to control my stress level a little better. Now that I've had a bit of a brain injury my wife and son say I'm even calmer than I was before. I guess that frontal lobotomy really does work  So I guess the moron of the story is that in the long run things will happen in spite of you and there's no sense blowing a gasket. It ain't gonna change a thing but peoples feelings one way or the other.
As a side note to your story about skating a week later I have to tell you, it struck me funny. My father likes to tell me a story every time I mention exercising in any way that he doesn't agree with. He's told me this before. It's about a guy he knew who always played basketball. He loved it. He had a heart attack one day and after recovery he started to exercise again. He decided it was time to play basketball again. So one day during a game he went up for a lay up and came down dead of a massive heart attack. I looked at my father and said "so what's your point I died reaching for the remote on the couch"!   
I thought I'd die again when I saw the look on his face! Hey we all gotta go sometime and I discovered that when it happens probably more often than not, you ain't gonna know it. And after yopu're gone, you still don't know it! So you might as well relax and enjoy what you got here, because when you go it really isn't that big a deal 
And now I shall relinquish my soap box I've babbled on too long! Another by product of my injury. I babble worse than before


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Great to hear from you again Chrose. Really glad to hear you are feeling better. Hope to see you in the Cafe more often.


----------

